
Show HN: FlatMateMe – We believe sharing a flat is a special experience - FlatMateMe
http://www.flatmateme.com/home
======
FlatMateMe
Hi! We are an Italian startup from Milan now approaching the Bay Area rental
market. We use Facebook friends and interests data to help people looking for
a room and roommates.

How does it work? In addition to all the basic information (location, monthly
fee, pictures of the room) for each listed room FlatMateMe shows if you
actually have common friends and interests with the roommates.

On the other hand, if you are looking for a roommate, the website lets you
manage all the applicants on one single dashboard. There you are able to see
all the friends and interests you share with each one of them on top of the
personalized FlatMateMe profile, in order to find your perfect match.

What do you think? Any advice is super appreciated. Thanks!

